# psoriasis no more



## roadrash (17 Apr 2014)

yyeeaahh  FINALLY, i am finally clear of the dreaded psoriasis , the methotrexate didnt work for me so i was started on cyclosporin(another immune suppressant) and after only 7 weeks i am totally clear of it . i cant explain the feeling of after 30 years of creams, lotions ,tablets , uv light treatment, i am finally clear .
anyone suffering with psoriasis will understand what i mean .
IM off to buy my FIRST pair of bib shorts, no more sweating my bits off this summer for me


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

happy days RR. I've never suffered myself but used to work with a lass who did and I know how miserable she got with it, (face, hands, arms that I know of).

As for bib shorts, grab a pair of THESE while you can, I don't know your size but IIRC from meeting you you'll definitely be able to take advantage of the ones on offer


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2014)

Thanks smokey , i will be on them like a tramp on a kipper


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2014)

Good stuff. Glad something worked in the end.


----------



## young Ed (17 Apr 2014)

not even sure what all these things are, but astill congrats!  i can tell one thing and that is that you are happy!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cold (17 Apr 2014)

Congrats I have it on both elbows and random spots here and there but it's not to bad.
I did have it on my left knee but found that crashing at speed and leaving a good bit of my knee on the pavement was a good way to remove it


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2014)

It's a skin condition where the skin can try and renew too quick. Had it temporarily myself when under loads of stress (operations and medication etc). It's an auto immune thing and it's not nice. But to get rid of a long term issue is fantastic news.

Basically the skin can get very red and sore, then will shed a few layers before the process repeats. It can happen in small patches, or large areas.


----------



## toeknee (17 Apr 2014)

Nice one, just showed my wife, who's had it for years, legs,arms, head, she is going to the doctors to ask about this. 
Made up you are clear.

Mir& mrs T.


----------



## young Ed (17 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> It's a skin condition where the skin can try and renew too quick. Had it temporarily myself when under loads of stress (operations and medication etc). It's an auto immune thing and it's not nice. But to get rid of a long term issue is fantastic news.
> 
> Basically the skin can get very red and sore, then will shed a few layers before the process repeats. It can happen in small patches, or large areas.


that does sound nasty! 
do you have it from birth or can it randomly occur? anything to help protect against it? a strong immune system any help? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2014)

toeknee said:


> Nice one, just showed my wife, who's had it for years, legs,arms, head, she is going to the doctors to ask about this.
> Made up you are clear.
> 
> Mir& mrs T.


 
as far as i know it cant be prescribed by your gp , i got it from my dermatologist but only after years of trying other stuff , bloody expensive he tells me, while on it you need to have regular blood test for kidney and liver function , it also depends what other medication (if any )is being taken regularly, prescription or over the counter, and STRICTLY NO ALCOHOL whilst taking cyclosporin, it makes me quite nauseaous for an hour after taking it morning and night, but by god its worth it


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2014)

It can happen in anybody. I am no expert as I only had it a few months.

One of those things that are a pain to sort out or indeed manage.


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> that does sound nasty!
> do you have it from birth or can it randomly occur? anything to help protect against it? a strong immune system any help?
> Cheers Ed


 it can occur at any time regardless of age etc , i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy, although its not contagious some (perhaps ignorant people )treat you like some kind of leper , along with the physical aspect of psoriasis , it also has a massive mental impact on sufferers.


----------



## Cold (17 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> that does sound nasty!
> do you have it from birth or can it randomly occur? anything to help protect against it? a strong immune system any help?
> Cheers Ed



I was in my late 20's when I got it my Mum was in her 40's and my youngest Sister has had it really bad since she was very young but it's nearly cleared up due to heavy duty steroid cream.
I have no idea why it appeared but it can be annoying and painful sometimes.


----------



## Soup890 (17 Apr 2014)

roadrash said:


> Thanks smokey , i will be on them like a tramp on a kipper


On it car bonnet


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I was in my late 20's when I got it my Mum was in her 40's and my youngest Sister has had it really bad since she was very young but it's nearly cleared up due to heavy duty steroid cream.
> I have no idea why it appeared but it can be annoying and painful sometimes.


 

there could be a million explanations , i do know stess is a major factor in sudden flare ups, good luck with your treatment


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2014)

I think there is a hereditary side to it, I've had it mildly in my twenties but been all clear since (and I discovered my Dad has had it too). But I've suddenly developed excema (according to the doc), in my forties and it is driving me around the bend with the itching and rash!


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2014)

Whenever I see the topic Mentioned I always think of the TV film The Singing Detective brilliantly played by Michael Gambon. I guess you might have seen it. Dennis Potter, who wrote it also suffered from it. It is a truly debilitating condition and I think the film gave people a better understanding of it. Great to hear you are now free from it.

@young Ed check out this clip, it's quite amusing.

View: http://youtu.be/-LF0lkVYKU4


----------



## summerdays (18 Apr 2014)

This thread has made me think a bit, and I'm wondering if it isn't psoriasis. I didn't think it was because it wasn't silvery and scaly. However on looking it up it looks very like the guttate version, lots and lots of red dots over my torso. Not that it probably makes any difference as they would still be prescribing steroid cream.


----------



## pauldavid (18 Apr 2014)

Congrats RR, nice to hear there is hope. I also suffer with Psoriasis although thankfully my skin is not as bad as some. My biggest challenge is Psoriatic arthritis which I am using Methotrexate for at the moment. It is and has been a thoroughly miserable thing to live with for over 20 years for me and it's good to hear that there is still hope of clearing it up


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2014)

pauldavid said:


> Congrats RR, nice to hear there is hope. I also suffer with Psoriasis although thankfully my skin is not as bad as some. My biggest challenge is Psoriatic arthritis which I am using Methotrexate for at the moment. It is and has been a thoroughly miserable thing to live with for over 20 years for me and it's good to hear that there is still hope of clearing it up


 

To be honest i had given up on ever being clear , U V light treatment almost cleared it but as soon as the light therapy comes to an end its back with a vengeance, I never thought i would be able to wear shorts and T shirts (im sure you know what i mean ) at one point i had almost 80%body coverage .
if you have a good dermatologist , their is hope , i know quite a few people who have had good results with the daily injections, good luck with whatever you try


----------



## Easytigers (18 Apr 2014)

Major congrats on being clear :-)


----------



## roadrash (23 Nov 2014)

bollox, i had cause to see my gp three weeks agowith high blood pressure 195/90, i was immediatly taken off cyclosporin, within three weeks i am now absolutely covered in psoriasis again head to toe ,worse than i have ever been , absolutely fekin pissed off doesnt begin to desribe how i feel at the moment , i cant get an appointment with dermatologist untill january, dread to think what i will look like by then.
one summer out of 49 ive been able to wear shorts and short sleeves then to be like this again so soon , lifes a bitch sometimes(hmm most of the time actually), oh well, just as well its getting colder , i wont look like a total nob all covered up ( hopefully)


----------



## Mrs M (23 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> bollox, i had cause to see my gp three weeks agowith high blood pressure 195/90, i was immediatly taken off cyclosporin, within three weeks i am now absolutely covered in psoriasis again head to toe ,worse than i have ever been , absolutely fekin pissed off doesnt begin to desribe how i feel at the moment , i cant get an appointment with dermatologist untill january, dread to think what i will look like by then.
> one summer out of 49 ive been able to wear shorts and short sleeves then to be like this again so soon , lifes a bitch sometimes(hmm most of the time actually), oh well, just as well its getting colder , i wont look like a total nob all covered up ( hopefully)



Sorry to hear that.
Hubby suffers from Eczema and has had a terrible flare up for last few weeks, even steroids haven't helped.
He is expected to wait months for a dermatology appt. GP tried to get quicker appt, nothing, I called and was advised that if appt was deemed urgent he would get one, if not would be ignored and to go back to GP.
I put a post on Patient Opinion online and lo and behold, hub has an appt in just over a weeks time.
May be worth a try?
Best wishes to you, I know how hub suffers and is embarrassed by how his skin looks.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

I never replied back to this thread to say that it was psoriasis, the doc agreed when I suggested it as a possibility, though not the glutate one that I wondered about. I wouldn't have thought of it if it wasn't for this thread. Luckily mine is minor in comparison to some others but still really irritating. I've had a good week recently when I haven't needed any cream all week, but I can feel hints that it will be back to normal shortly.

Sorry to hear that yours has flared up @roadrash is there any chance if you get the blood pressure under control that you can go back on it? I know how much I appreciate smooth skin at the moment, something most take for granted. Maybe you will be able to get it under control for when it's time to get the shorts out again.


----------



## roadrash (23 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3393264, member: 259"]Blimey - never on the cards for me with my medical background but you have my sympathies. What a horrible disease. Methotrexate is the only thing that works for me, but I have to have liver function tests every month. Without it I get such bad psoriasis on my hands I have to wear gloves all the time and riding a bike is impossible. Can you not get accelerated access to a dermatologist given your background?[/QUOTE]

@User259 the january appointment is supposedly an amergency appointment , i am currently wearing gloves, never had it on my hands before , i tried mtx before the cyclosporin but it didnt agree with me, i was also having the blood tests monthly, i just cant beleive how quickly it has returned and much worse than ever before .

@Mrs M , i know how he feels re being embarrassed,i know what people mean when they say dont be or dont let it bother you what other people think but it easier said than done, hope your hubby gets reults


----------



## roadrash (23 Nov 2014)

@summerdays , im hoping i can go back on it now that im on meds for blood pressure


----------



## maltloaf (25 Nov 2014)

I suffer from psoriasis. I have scaly elbows, knees and patches on my shins too. It almost cleared up completely whilst I was out every day during the summer but when the missus changed jobs and I couldn't get out as much (as in much less exposure to the sun) it came back as bad as before. I've tried all sorts of creams etc. but most only ease it slightly and for a very short time. 

I have tried bee propolis which works actually, in a few days each small area treated flakes off to smooth skin beneath but it comes back if you forget for a couple of days and it's quite a process if you have as many patches as I have, so the chore soon exceeds the benefit.

I itch like a bugger some days and scratch myself raw especially on my shins. Oh I also have similar patches on and inside my ears.

I have suffered in silence and been too busy/proud/stupid to go to the doctors with it but I think I will do after this thread so thank you for that.


----------



## maltloaf (26 Nov 2014)

I have booked an appointment with the doc on Friday.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> bollox, i had cause to see my gp three weeks agowith high blood pressure 195/90, i was immediatly taken off cyclosporin, within three weeks i am now absolutely covered in psoriasis again head to toe ,worse than i have ever been , absolutely fekin pissed off doesnt begin to desribe how i feel at the moment , i cant get an appointment with dermatologist untill january, dread to think what i will look like by then.
> one summer out of 49 ive been able to wear shorts and short sleeves then to be like this again so soon , lifes a bitch sometimes(hmm most of the time actually), oh well, just as well its getting colder , i wont look like a total nob all covered up ( hopefully)


Sorry to hear that


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2014)

maltloaf said:


> I have booked an appointment with the doc on Friday.


I hope he recommends a good dermatologist,


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> bollox, i had cause to see my gp three weeks agowith high blood pressure 195/90, i was immediatly taken off cyclosporin, within three weeks i am now absolutely covered in psoriasis again head to toe ,worse than i have ever been , absolutely fekin pissed off doesnt begin to desribe how i feel at the moment , i cant get an appointment with dermatologist untill january, dread to think what i will look like by then.
> one summer out of 49 ive been able to wear shorts and short sleeves then to be like this again so soon , lifes a bitch sometimes(hmm most of the time actually), oh well, just as well its getting colder , i wont look like a total nob all covered up ( hopefully)



It's not that long to January - and hopefully they'll be able to come up with another solution for you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2014)

Ive started to get small psoriasis flare ups on my leg.
got some cream off Dr which does seem to work in about 6 weeks of applying. Daktacort I think as its in the fridge..I have a auto imune condition, UC and need b12 jabs too...

if it gets so my 1cm2 patches get worse ill bear this inmind as ihate what I get let alone what others have to endure...


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2014)

The state of mine at the moment i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy, ive tried every cream there is to try , ive had 3 lots of 2month narrowband uvb light treatment , tried methotrexate, the only thing that has ever shifted it was cyclosporin but as mentioned raised my blood presssure to danderous levels, gp tells me i wont be able to go bak on cyclosporin as its not compatible with bp meds. 
just have to wait and see what dermatologist says in january, 
at the moment i wont venture through the door, i think only someone that suffers a really bad episode of psoriasis can realize the mental effects it has on you .
i know mrs roadrash means well when she says i shouldnt bother what other people think when they see it, but its not as simple as that , self confidence goes right out the window ,I really cant explain how it feels mentaly as well as physically, on saying the same to my gp he reaches for a prescription for anti depressants, told him theres a huge difference between being depressed and really pissed off , yeah it gets me down , i would be silly to say it didnt but im not depressed. anyway, i just realized im waffling now ,but i feel better for it ,


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

I really feel for you, though mine isn't anywhere near as bad, and mine is mostly in hidden locations, though you don't want to be seen scratching! I know how it can take over your mind and become something you obsess over.

Could you change the blood pressure meds or it just conflicts as psoriasis med is causing the bp change?


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2014)

Certainly no expert (have touched on auto immune conditions in a work capacity), but I would think that if the standard treatments aren't effective or aren't safe/tolerated for you, perhaps you can discuss the biologic treatments with the dermatologist (like adalimumab/Humira). I'm not sure however, whether these are readily available on the NHS due to cost (they are also injectable which may be a further barrier)...NICE guidelines here (hope the link works, it's a PDF)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...aYxHEBMIvj0xXHIdU9mn6AA&bvm=bv.80642063,d.ZGU

Good luck


----------



## Banjo (26 Nov 2014)

I am no expert and can offer no advice but my wife sufferede terribly from psoriasis for ten years then one day for no apparent reason about 20 years ago it gradually went away and hasnt returned.

I feel for you sufferers and hope you get some relief or it goes away completely.


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2014)

@vickster, the last time i saw dermatologist he said i had two options left , cyclosporin or the injections, obviously the cyclosporin is no longer an option so it looks like the daily injections, i have no fear of needles , but the idea of injecting myself... eeuugghh... but if needs must i will just have to learn to do it , right now, i literally would do anything.
I appreciate your advice.... thank you


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2014)

@summerdays , yeah its the psoriasis meds that raised my BP.


----------



## buggi (26 Nov 2014)

My mum had it all her life, then when she was about 60 it just went, almost overnight. Go figure!


----------



## The Brewer (27 Nov 2014)

The guy I support is on Methotrexate and a coal tar solution made up at the hospital pharmacy. The methotrexate alone wasn't helping too much but the solution really is helping him, well that and trying to avoid stress. 
Feel for you and hope you get relief soon


----------



## Mrs M (1 Dec 2014)

roadrash said:


> The state of mine at the moment i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy, ive tried every cream there is to try , ive had 3 lots of 2month narrowband uvb light treatment , tried methotrexate, the only thing that has ever shifted it was cyclosporin but as mentioned raised my blood presssure to danderous levels, gp tells me i wont be able to go bak on cyclosporin as its not compatible with bp meds.
> just have to wait and see what dermatologist says in january,
> at the moment i wont venture through the door, i think only someone that suffers a really bad episode of psoriasis can realize the mental effects it has on you .
> i know mrs roadrash means well when she says i shouldnt bother what other people think when they see it, but its not as simple as that , self confidence goes right out the window ,I really cant explain how it feels mentaly as well as physically, on saying the same to my gp he reaches for a prescription for anti depressants, told him theres a huge difference between being depressed and really pissed off , yeah it gets me down , i would be silly to say it didnt but im not depressed. anyway, i just realized im waffling now ,but i feel better for it ,



Sorry you are having such a crappy time of it, especially as the cyclosporine was working.
Can only imagine how peed off you must feel. Your GP should listen to you and try to be a bit more understanding methinks!
Hubby has been a bit grinchy recently and I know it's because he is embarrassed about his skin and very itchy.
He has just been given a choice of methotrexate or cyclosporine but has to wait to get x Rays and other tests so looking at January befor he can start, some progress though at least.
Easy to say but hope you can stay positive and find an alternative that helps, best wishes.


----------



## roadrash (2 Dec 2014)

personally the methotrexate didnt work very well for me , the cyclosporin cleared mine in about 3 weeks, thanks for your message and i hope your hubby gets the right treatment


----------



## BRounsley (2 Dec 2014)

Mine started when I was 18. It was one patch and steadily increased over the last 18 years.

I’m lucky in one sense that I’ve kept it at bay on my face and arms, but hips and arse are different story. Because of it on my legs a few people have wrongly thought I’ve come off my bike (I guessing that’s where the roadrash name comes from). The bit that I’m most paranoid of is on my scalp.

For me the only think that’s kinder worked was UVB light (bought off the internet) combined with Dovbet. But as soon as I stop it returned.

The thing with most of these treatments is relentless hassle of it all. I sometimes find the time applying a treatment is more life limiting than the condition itself.

I’ve always been very wary of immune suppressant stuff. The idea scares me and I’ve read that often it comes back worse when you stop.

Anyway I’m rambling, the point of the post.

My dad also suffers to a lesser amount, but recently it’s really cleared up. Interestingly they have recently moved from a hard water area (northeast) to a soft water area (Worcester). Mine stared was when I when away to Uni in Hull. You can stand a spoon up in Hull water. I live now, in Manchester, the waters pretty hard here.

So I’ve started to consider a water softener, anyone had any success with one? In typical internet style I’ve read it helps and doesn’t help.


----------



## roadrash (2 Dec 2014)

in my case , after stopping the immune supressant it came back worse than ever,i had previously never had it on hands or face.
recently bought a uvb lamp, im seeing some improvement but a long long way to go, hmm never given water hardness much thought but will look into it , 
good luck 
RR


----------



## maltloaf (2 Dec 2014)

Thought I'd update after my doctor's visit on Friday. 

He prescribed 2 different ointments. One for around the face and one for everywhere else. The pharmacy told me the face one isn't currently available anywhere due to manufacturing problems. I think it was eumovate but they just crossed it off the prescription and told me to go back to doc for something else. Luckily other than very slight flakey skin on my eyelids (which looks like they are just dry) and flaky patches beind both ears, I don't have it on my face at the moment so I'm not too gutted.

The other ointment is Dovonex and seems to be working nicely on the worst patches which are on my elbows, knees and lower legs. It has stopped the flaky/scaly/loose skin and I have smooth skin there now which is lovely. It's a bit discoloured (a reddy pink colour) but I'll take that over leaving flakes everywhere.

He seems to be a long way from referring me to anyone. I have to try this ointment for 3 weeks and then go back if it hasn't worked in which case he will try something else.

cheers,

malty


----------



## fimm (2 Dec 2014)

maltloaf said:


> .
> The pharmacy told me the face one isn't currently available anywhere due to manufacturing problems. I think it was eumovate ...


Yes, I was trying to get eumovate and then another topical steroid (for excema) and was told there had been a fire at the factory! Like you, I had to go back to the doctor for a new prescription.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

maltloaf said:


> Thought I'd update after my doctor's visit on Friday.
> 
> He prescribed 2 different ointments. One for around the face and one for everywhere else. The pharmacy told me the face one isn't currently available anywhere due to manufacturing problems. I think it was eumovate but they just crossed it off the prescription and told me to go back to doc for something else. Luckily other than very slight flakey skin on my eyelids (which looks like they are just dry) and flaky patches beind both ears, I don't have it on my face at the moment so I'm not too gutted.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I had Eumovate earlier in the year when they first thought it was eczema (if not I've had it in the past I'm sure), and I'm on something like the other one, but I thought it was Devonex (could be wrong as the pharmacy label is over the name, but I go in and say the one that starts a bit like Devon but they seem to call it something else like Cal.... something when they put the order in. I've had about 2 weeks off from putting it on that have been bliss, and I've been ignoring mild itching just for the joy of not putting it on, but I did succumb and put some on this morning.

Though I have been using the E45 during the 2 weeks!


----------



## Mrs M (2 Dec 2014)

Mr m had bentovate.
Re water, we have soft water up here and not made any difference


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Does everyone have to go into the surgery each time they want a new prescription? I don't actually see anyone other than the receptionist who gets the doc to sign it off.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does everyone have to go into the surgery each time they want a new prescription? I don't actually see anyone other than the receptionist who gets the doc to sign it off.



Nope, phone the repeat prescription line or email and collect from chemist 2 days later.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Apparently the doctor has to review it every time, since it is new (got the first lot of the Devonex back in April and had a number of repeat prescriptions since), but no one ever sees me. Either call me in to be checked by the doc or give me the ability to get a repeat prescription. Sorry that's my personal rant!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Dec 2014)

I'm wondering if this is what I have. I had a sort of diagnosis and I do keep meaning to go back to the doctors as I really wasn't happy with the outcome. I don't think I have the condition that the OP and others have happily seen the back of. My rash is exclusively confined to my face and feels like minor sunburn. I get redness and soreness and then the whole area flakes off. It calms down for a while and then flares up again seemingly at random.
Thankfully it isn't my whole face, (hideous enough already thanks) but no treatment seems to work apart from the one I know I'm not supposed to use. The treatment the doctor suggested actually made it a lot worse (E45) so I am going to request seeing a dermatologist. Trouble is I just don't get enough time to get to the doctors these days.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

I think 10% of the population have it, so it's fairly common (that figure is from my memory so may be completely wrong!).

Having it twice now, it's been different both times, different locations and appearances. But you could try seeing if the doctor thinks the symptoms match.


----------



## maltloaf (2 Dec 2014)

I have the dovonex on a repeat so I can just request it then go and fetch it the next day. Each prescription is for 120g which is 4x30g tubes and they seem to be lasting quite well.

Elbows in particular seem to be getting better each day so I'm hopeful but I've had short term improvements using other things that ended up false dawns so I'm not getting over excited yet.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

maltloaf said:


> I have the dovonex on a repeat so I can just request it then go and fetch it the next day. Each prescription is for 120g which is 4x30g tubes and they seem to be lasting quite well.
> 
> Elbows in particular seem to be getting better each day so I'm hopeful but I've had short term improvements using other things that ended up false dawns so I'm not getting over excited yet.


They only give me two of the tubes each time! I'm getting close to thinking that it might be worth paying the £100 or what ever it is.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

Nightmare that its returned RR. Have you tried vitamin D. You need a 5000 international loading dose, get them off amazon. Healthy origins is a make we have.

Also B12 supplements, we buy Jarrows. I use 1000 IU dose and sometimes take the 5000. I've forgotten to take them and I'm having more pain this week, hmmmm


----------



## maltloaf (2 Dec 2014)

Dovonex contains Calcipotriol which is vitamin d in a fairly high dose.

What does the b12 do ?


----------



## roadrash (2 Dec 2014)

@fossyant , yeah i take vitamin d regularly, not used b12 suppliment though, gonna look into it , nothing to lose , thanks.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

D and b12 are main vitamins. Most folk are low in them. My d is ok, but my b12 is lower on the normal scale. Nowt wrong with being in the middle.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2014)

You can also get private tests for vit d. Docs won't do them.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Dec 2014)

maltloaf said:


> Dovonex contains Calcipotriol which is vitamin d in a fairly high dose.


Dovonex worked quite well for me when I had a large patch on a leg. Interesting that it boosts vit D. Exposing the area to sunlight regularly also helps as that gets the body to produce vit D.

All I have left now (thankfully) is a patch on my scalp. It gets worse if I don't keep my hair short (as in a no. 1) so the sun can get at it. Itches like crazy when it gets bad.

My Dad had it quite badly on his knuckles, elbows and knees, but it's almost completely gone now.


----------



## BRounsley (3 Dec 2014)

Last time I was at the doctors about it he suggested the vitamin D. He suggested a very large daily dose but only for a couple of weeks. 40,000 a day I think (but I could have made the number up).

There is a lot of talk about sun light. That’s where the UVB treatment comes from. You create vitamin D via sunlight (convert vitamin C I think). It’s also worth noting that the UVB, which comes from sunlight, can’t pass through most glass (so don’t’ sit in a conservatory). I’ve also read that most tanning sunbeds don’t give off UVB. So that’s just going to give you skin cancer.

So if you want to go UVB then you’re sunbathing outside in winter or you have to buy a lamp.

Last time I was at the doctor he seemed clued up. I was asking for “salicylic acid” at the time, my dad had some success with it. He agreed it would work to remove the plaque, same with UVB, but his opinion was you’re treating the symptom.

This thread has got me going back to basics. Most I know but a couple of things I’ve learnt are am going to try.

I didn’t I realise hot showers are bad. I’m a very active (and sweaty) person, so 2 to 3 showers a day is not uncommon for me. Not sure what I’m going to do about this

I’m also giving the psoriasis diet a go. I’m phasing in, I’m still not at the giving up booze point! The evidence on this is weak but for some it’s really helped. The core of the diet is good anyway, it basically the Mediterranean diet. The main difference is keeping away from the nightshade family. Some people go more extreme, such a slow sugar, but that’s not for me as I think you’re in realms of fad dieting. So dairy & bread are out, nut & seeds are in. The rest is basic a good diet, avoid processed food and eat plenty of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## maltloaf (7 Dec 2014)

My psoriasis almost completely cleared during the summer when I was out on the bike almost every day. Work changed the missus' hours and I only get out once a week now and that's what's caused it to flare up. Sunlight definitely helps it for me but the doc warned against me using sunbeds or whatever and asked me to try the creams first.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2014)

maltloaf said:


> My psoriasis almost completely cleared during the summer when I was out on the bike almost every day. Work changed the missus' hours and I only get out once a week now and that's what's caused it to flare up. Sunlight definitely helps it for me but the doc warned against me using sunbeds or whatever and asked me to try the creams first.


I'm outdoors quite a bit but whether it's because I put on sunscreen, it doesn't make too much difference to me. I did swap to using a once a day type this year which means I put it on before I left the house whereas when I used the previous type I was more likely to put it on later in the day so perhaps I wasn't getting as much vit D this year and maybe need to alternate between the two types depending on when I need the most protection. Though generally I get it in places I don't expose very much!


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2014)

been using the narrowband uvb lamp for two weeks and can see definate improvement , on hands especcialy, , only a small hand held lamp so a bit of a pain in the arse to use , takes ages, but it is working.

if anyone is thinking of trying one ( after taking advice obviously} make sure you get the philips tubes , best there is apparently.


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2015)

Bit of an update , yesterday i finished a 6 week course of fumeric acid eaters, apparently these were just to get up to the required dose and get my body used to them, , Today i started on the actual dose that may actually do something..... fingers crossed


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2015)

Good luck, mine eased earlier this year and has been extremely mild to zero since the summer. So I wish you the best of luck. They sound strong if you have to take time to get up to the required strength!


----------



## Markymark (8 Nov 2015)

Diprosalic. After 15 years it pretty much cleared it up for me.


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2015)

Dermatologist said they arent licensed in this country , which confused me as to how come he could prescribe them , according to google , they arent....they played hell with my stomach for a couple of weeks but settled down in the third week, i was pissed of at having to come off the cyclosporin due to high blood pressure, that was the only thing that cleared it up , so much so that i had my first ever summer in shorts and t shirt, ah well , heres looking forward to next summer.
@User259 as ive said before psoriasis is also a condition that affects mental health also


----------

